# The Robins Return



## imp (Nov 12, 2015)

A few days ago, walking from the parking garage at the AVI Resort, my wife spotted a single bird listening for food, as only a Robin can, out in the grass. It surely was a Robin, female light-orange breast, and suddenly, rewarded, it jerked a worm up out of the dirt! She took a few pics, but poor light and distance proved unrewarding. This was our first Robin sighting here in 3 years; they are not desert-dwellers.

As a kid growing up in Chicago, one of the recurring annual events was the Springtime return of the Robins, which remained throughout Summer, migrating south again in perhaps September, never seen in  wintery cold weather. They sang back and forth to each other among the trees only at sunrise, and sunset, the two songs definitely of a different nature. If I close my eyes, I can just about hear them, years later. They are magnificent birds, proud, strutting about, unafraid, and their movement afoot can identify one from far away, so distinct is their way or running or hopping. The worm-catching is also typical Robin.

We were amazed during our first winter in the Missouri Ozarks to see flocks of them arrive in February, still real cold weather, as they migrated northward. They returned again southward in late Fall. I know but little about how far they travel. They are just majestic!   imp









This one appears to be enjoying either choke-cherries or persimmons, but I'm no, what is it, Horticulturist?


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, those are persimmons. 

I'm from the north and too remember the robins returning in the spring.

They seem to stay here (GA) all winter.


----------



## imp (Nov 12, 2015)

Always wondered how far south they venture. Thank you for that!    imp


----------

